# Perfect Peel Transfers?



## T D Homa (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy New Year Everyone,

Hope you all had very nice holidays, I was hoping those that have used Nova Development's Perfect Peel Transfers could let me know there experience with them. I'm looking for a good heat transfer paper and hope this could be it. Please let me know your thoughts.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I never heard of them. send me link. Lou


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

There ya go Lou
Nova Dev link


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks. Going to check out after I watch Seattle beat Chicago this morning..


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

You mean Chicago beat Seattle...Again


Alex


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> You mean Chicago beat Seattle...Again


No body likes a smart ***... even if you are right.. as it just happen...waaaaaa ok nect up San Diego and that other team.. Go SD...


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

You're right Badalou, You have to admit is was a great game though. 

on to the next game...GO SD...


----------



## Internet Bob (Sep 5, 2007)

I have used the Perfect Peel Transfers" for white. They are one of the best transfers I have used, they have a soft hand, softer than "Iron All Transfers" in my opinion. I have not tried the dark "Perfect Peel Transfers".


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

glad Bob has a good experience but I would not touch the paper based on the website info. It says system requirements are..'household iron' I have yet to see a transfer made with an iron last ...seems to me if their product would do okay with heat press, it would indicate.. JMO


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> glad Bob has a good experience but I would not touch the paper based on the website info. It says system requirements are..'household iron' I have yet to see a transfer made with an iron last ...seems to me if their product would do okay with heat press, it would indicate.. JMO


IronAll (from New Milford, at least) includes instructions for using a hand iron.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Maybe it is one of Ironall's many aliases?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

lnfortun said:


> Maybe it is one of Ironall's many aliases?


If the back is blueish green then it is.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I know it's been a couple months since this thread has been open but has anyone actually pressed this paper with a heat press? Because it only has instructions on how to press with a house hold iron. Also tried pressing with a heat press and wouldn't stick. Is it only for household iron's?


----------



## mariehutch (Feb 5, 2008)

I used the 3 sheets that came with tee shirt factory deluxe software. Applying with my ht 400 press and will NEVER buy anymore. Did not seem to stick well and left a film that I hand rub of the items. Tried using different temps, pressure and dwell time. Maybe would of had better luck with better instructions.


----------

